# bubble or windage..



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I learned when I was young to play the wind with the bubble.. Not well, and maybe not correctly.. I can't remember ever adjusting the windage on my sight then, or even now..


How many of you adjust your windage when you shoot, or do you just play the bubble game?


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

I just tilt into the wind. I definitely do need more practice on how much bubble will send me how far off, though. Of course, I'm a fixed pin guy so my windage is pre-set for the round, anyhow.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Boy and his bubble....Hornet's don't mind the wind


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Boy and his bubble....Hornet's don't mind the wind


So does that make you the bubble boy?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> So does that make you the bubble boy?


No...I said and his not in his.:wink:


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Neither sort of...:wink:

I hold off for the wind... I think it more easily adjusts if the wind changes during the shot.

I do tilt my top limb into the wind and let it fall back to level... I think it induces less torque and tension that way... sort of like shooting on a side hill...


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Both.....plus aiming off. Depends on how hard and (in)consistent the wind is blowing for me. If gusty/inconsistent then I usually don't touch the windage and bubble plus aim off if necessary. If consistent and light I may just click a few or aim slightly off. I don't like to try using < 1/2 bubble when I do need the bubble so usually I aim off in those cases. When I try to get too fine with my bubble use I find myself thinking more on the bubble rather than executing the shot and invariably the bubble drops back to level just before I shoot, lol ! So if I'm going to use the bubble I really want to use some bubble, i.e. 1/2 bubble or full bubble. Have shot a couple times at 90m at NAA Nationals where a full bubble and aiming off were required for my set-up .

>>------>


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*WHAT BUBBLE......

OK...OK....We will see if it makes a difference....

But do you really need one indoors if the floor is level?????*

.


----------



## PlushHunter (Aug 4, 2004)

seen alot of ppl shoot without a buble and tilt there bow then put a bubble on and notice ther bow is leaning right


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT BUBBLE......
> 
> OK...OK....We will see if it makes a difference....
> 
> ...


Blondies Bubble Broke ? Better fix Before Bowties Banter,
Because _this_ Blonde is Benching your Butt Before Being Benched By Better Bowers !! 

_Better _Belive Being Balanced is Best.....
:laugh: :wave3:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> Blondies Bubble Broke ? Better fix Before Bowties Banter,
> Because _this_ Blonde is Benching your Butt Before Being Benched By Better Bowers !!
> 
> _Better _Belive Being Balanced is Best.....
> :laugh: :wave3:


*Your talents are numerous there ...South-Paaw.......

Although it won't take much for anyone to better my score from last night as I was........"B" ---WITCHED!!!!! *
*There were only a few TREATS last night....but plenty of TRICKS!!!!:wink:*
.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT BUBBLE......
> 
> OK...OK....We will see if it makes a difference....
> 
> ...


Some don't...but when YOU get to LAS....I better see a bubble in the Black Eagle.


----------

